# quintette gun range question



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is the range open on Sundays?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nevermind found my answer on a different thread 9-6


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i would still call to make sure they are open


----------

